# Deal: G-Technology 500GB G-DRIVE ev RaW USB 3.0 SSD with Rugged Bumper $179 (Reg $229)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 27, 2017)

```
B&H Photo has the G-Technology 500GB G-DRIVE ev RaW USB 3.0 SSD with Rugged Bumper in the DealZone for $179 (Reg $229) today only.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>

<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">500GB Capacity</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">USB 3.0 and SATA Interfaces</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Transfer Speeds up to 425 MB/s</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Shock Resistant up to 6.6′ / 2m</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">425 MB/s Transfer Rates</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Rugged and Lightweight</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Includes a Removable Bumper</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Designed for On-the-Go Access</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Formatted for Mac (Can easily be reformatted for Windows)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2wg6iRG">G-Technology 500GB G-DRIVE ev RaW USB 3.0 SSD with Rugged Bumper $179</a></strong> (Reg $229)</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------

